# UConn vs. Tennessee



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

No one watching this game? I'm no huge women's basketball game, but it's UT-UConn. 83-77 with 50 seconds left.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The CBS affiliate in Houston showed the LSU game, and then went to the Stevie Wonder multi-hour fest. I was about to pop. I purposely changed some plans on Saturday to watch the game, and then it was not shown in my market. I found the same special on BET last night...so I was irked all over again.

I have no problem with honoring an incredible talent like Stevie Wonder...but, please, Tenn/UConn...well, I guess there is not comparison.


----------

